

Perl in the Google App Engine (update: false alarm) - nprincigalli

Instead of waiting for http://code.google.com/p/perl-appengine/<p>just add<p>Google App Engine for Go
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2525221<p>with<p>Campher: Perl embedded in Go (github.com)
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532809
======
bradfitz
Hate to disappoint, but Campher uses cgo + the unsafe package, which means it
Campher won't run on App Engine, which doesn't allow "unsafe".

~~~
nprincigalli
Oh. And is that a bug or a feature?

~~~
bradfitz
Security restriction. Go code can be verified as safe if it doesn't use the
unsafe package.

~~~
nprincigalli
I see. Well, thanks for the prompt reply, Brad!

And again, thanks for releasing Campher on the Sao Paulo Perl Workshop,
nothing beats "hearing it from the horse's mouth" ! :)

------
nprincigalli
clickable:

<http://code.google.com/p/perl-appengine/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2525221>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532809>

